# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Mellanox ConnectX&#174;-3 EN 10GbE SFP+ MCX312A-XCBT

## Prezonautis

Mellanox ConnectX-3 EN 10GbE SFP+ MCX312A-XCBT
Τιμή: 160€
Η κάρτα δικτύου Αστράφτει Δεν φαίνεται ότι είναι μεταχειρισμένη.
Την αγόρασα από έναν Γερμανό που καθάρισε φάρμα μεγάλης εταιρίας, λόγο αναβάθμισης.
Η κάρτα κούμπωνε επάνω σε HP Server και έκανα Burn το Official Firmware γιατί είχε διαφορετικό, για τις ανάγκες του HP Server.
Δοκιμασμένη σε Windows Server 2012 R2 και Windows Server 2016.
Δοκίμασα και τις επιδόσεις τις με 34 ISCSI Clients όλα ήταν τέλεια, Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ισάξια στο 110% σε σχέση με μια Intel X550 που έκανα δοκιμές.
Παρέχετε και CD με Drivers αν και παίζει κατευθείαν γιατί βρίσκει Drivers από τους ενσωματωμένους των Windows.
Την χρησιμοποίησα για δοκιμές και όλα ήταν τέλεια.
Την πουλάω γιατί τελικά αγόρασα καινούργια Motherboard για να κουμπώσει Xeon CPU και έχει onboard 10GbE άρα είμαι καλυμμένος για τις ανάγκες μου.
Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη, δεκτή αποστολή-αντικαταβολή με έξοδα παραλήπτη.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ποστ για να δώσω το κινητό να μιλήσουμε άνετα.

MCX312A-XCBT.thumb.jpg

----------

